# Installing FreeBSD 11 RC2 boot only serious error



## nedry (Aug 25, 2016)

I just downloaded and tried to install release 11.0-RC2 on Hyper-V on Windows 2012r2. Previous releases detected the hard drive and partitioned it fine, however it comes up with garbage on the auto partition hard drive feature in install. I have included a screen shot below. I  assigned 300 GB to the virtual machine , see screen shot below:




I did a dmesg and have included a screen shot also:



as you can see scsi probe lun error. I am emulating a IDE hard drive, I am now going to see if it works with emulated SCSI hard drive.
nedry

With SCSI  hard drive following error unless I manual change settings on SCSI ID. I did not have to do this with previous releases.


----------



## Matt Kane (Dec 4, 2016)

I had this problem too; the fix that worked for me is described here:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/57682/


----------

